# Wild Camping Cambrils still? Or Denia Marina car park



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Has anyone recently wild camped at Cambrils far end South of town?
Is it still tolerated?
What about Denia Marina?
Thanks and regards
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Wild camping Cambrils*

Hi
Just arrived to our favourite spot at Cambrils. Shock Horror, but no surprise, there are now height barriers.
No wonder everywhere so quiet!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------

